# Almost ready to start developing



## redneckdan (Mar 5, 2006)

My B&H order came last thursday, I've been practicing with loading the film spool, I can do it right most of the time now, in the light; I think in another week or so I should be able to do it in the dark.  I got an e-6 chemical kit.  I loaded up 19 spools of ektachrome 64 that I got cheap, once I get a dozen or so rolls shot I will start developing.  This is starting to get addicting.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 5, 2006)

A tip: Make an audio tape of the process telling you what to do and when to do it.  That way, you dont have to scramble around resetting a timer.  Just play the tape and follow the directions, such as "Pour out the developer starting right now.'


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 5, 2006)

Good luck with it - you'll enjoy playing in the dark.  I haven't done it in years but still have most of my darkroom equipment.  One of these days.......
And, what a great idea Torus...  I've never heard of that before but it's so smart...  thanks for the tip...


----------



## greasemonkey (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, that is an amazing idea.  I'll have to use that, thanks!


----------



## hammy (Mar 7, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> A tip: Make an audio tape of the process telling you what to do and when to do it. That way, you dont have to scramble around resetting a timer. Just play the tape and follow the directions, such as "Pour out the developer starting right now.'


 
When I was younger, my sister and I discovered an audio tape of my grandfather saying all these weird numbers and words to himself. We both thought we was going crazy, it scared us. Only recently since I've gotten into photography and darkroom work have I discovered what he was really doing.


----------



## gender bombs (Mar 8, 2006)

Ive been working in the darkroom for about 5 weeks now, and let me tell you, I love it! When youre in there you probably wont want to get out. It's so much fun, and it's really amazing to see your wonderful creation rise on paper. Good luck. Btw: An audio tape is a wonderful idea, my grandfather did that as well.


----------



## redneckdan (Mar 8, 2006)

I do a lot of work with 2 stoke snowmobile engines, thus my hands are perpetually greasy.:er:   I'm assuming I will need to wear latex gloves while loading the film on the tank reel?


----------



## JamesD (Mar 12, 2006)

redneckdan said:
			
		

> I'm assuming I will need to wear latex gloves while loading the film on the tank reel?



Not a bad idea even if you don't have greasy hands... and at the very least, it couldn't hurt.  I like to use them when printing.  Dev, stop, and fixer make my hands itch, tingle, and ache, respectively.


----------

